# Wanted:  Orlando 8/19 - 8/26  & 8/26 - 9/2



## TamaraQT

Hello all, I am running out of time and need some options.  Please post or send PM for anything you have available for 8/19 - 8/26  and/or 8/26 - 8/19.  I prefer Orange Lake but it doesn't look like I am going to get my wish this year and time is running out.  I want a resort with lots of activities and prefer a lazy river.  We are not doing Disney parks and will rely on our entertainment to be at the resorts.  Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## headoflife

Sent PM


----------



## chapjim

Sent PM.  If you no longer have a requirement, please post something here so we don't waste time looking or responding.


----------



## talsal

Westgate Bluetree Resort


----------



## TamaraQT

I'm still looking.....


----------



## TamaraQT

chapjim said:


> Sent PM.  If you no longer have a requirement, please post something here so we don't waste time looking or responding.


Still looking....


----------



## Normita

TamaraQT said:


> Still looking....


Sent you a conversation.


----------



## Renzo

TamaraQT said:


> Hello all, I am running out of time and need some options.  Please post or send PM for anything you have available for 8/19 - 8/26  and/or 8/26 - 8/19.  I prefer Orange Lake but it doesn't look like I am going to get my wish this year and time is running out.  I want a resort with lots of activities and prefer a lazy river.  We are not doing Disney parks and will rely on our entertainment to be at the resorts.  Thanks in advance !!!


Westgate town center. Lots of activities!
I also have mystic dunes 2 bedroom. Let me know. I can also give you parkway international. Lots of choices.


----------



## TamaraQT

I will keep your offer of westgate in mind if you are an owner.  If not, I will pass due to waterpark admission is not included unless you are an  owner/guests of owners.  I have reached out to a friend of mine who is an owner at westgate to check availability.  This way, I will be assured we will have admission to their onsite waterpark included.  I stayed there last year as her guest and was given wristbands at no charge.  I did watch many other guests get informed the waterpark was not included in their stay and the cost was $20/pp per day.


----------



## Renzo

TamaraQT said:


> I will keep your offer of westgate in mind if you are an owner.  If not, I will pass due to waterpark admission is not included unless you are an  owner/guests of owners.  I have reached out to a friend of mine who is an owner at westgate to check availability.  This way, I will be assured we will have admission to their onsite waterpark included.  I stayed there last year as her guest and was given wristbands at no charge.  I did watch many other guests get informed the waterpark was not included in their stay and the cost was $20/pp per day.


I'm an owner at westgate.


----------



## Bmatrose

I'm an owner at Orange Lake...What size and village are you looking for?


----------



## Jay Haze

I can get you a two bedroom (sleeps 6) at The Fountains in Orlando.


----------



## TamaraQT

Bmatrose said:


> I'm an owner at Orange Lake...What size and village are you looking for?



Sent you a PM


----------



## TamaraQT

UPDATE !!!!   I rented the Orange Lake Unit listed for 8/19 - 8/26....so now I am looking for 8/26 - 9/2 only.


----------



## Renzo

TamaraQT said:


> UPDATE !!!!   I rented the Orange Lake Unit listed for 8/19 - 8/26....so now I am looking for 8/26 - 9/2 only.


I have it available at Marriott grande vista and also vistana villages.


----------



## TamaraQT

Renzo said:


> I have it available at Marriott grande vista and also vistana villages.



Please send details. Thanks.


----------



## Renzo

TamaraQT said:


> Please send details. Thanks.


1 bedroom, 4 people at either resort for $ 700. Let me know.


----------



## TamaraQT

Renzo said:


> 1 bedroom, 4 people at either resort for $ 700. Let me know.


I need 2 bedroom....thanks anyway.


----------



## Renzo

TamaraQT said:


> I need 2 bedroom....thanks anyway.


2 bedrooms at Sheraton vistana resort, same price.


----------



## TamaraQT

*******Rentals Complete!!!!************     

Here is what I got !!!   

8/19 -8/26 -  Orange Lake West Village 2 bedroom

8/26 - 9/02  - Westgate Town Center 2 bedroom.

   

Sending out heartfelt thanks to everyone who made offers to help me in my quest for a reasonable last minute rental.


----------

